# A Few Sketches



## Tatham (Sep 11, 2011)

Per request I'm posting a few of my sketches. I actually drew most of these during my work breaks.


This one actually appeared coloured in ImagineFX magazine, tagged to an e-mail I wrote them. I was so chuffed.


----------



## Nacian (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Tatham it is very impressive.
I do not understand the first one...but I theone I like the most is City of Fading Dawn a lot.
Thank you for posting...do you do anyhting of less sci-fi..more softer/realistic I mean?


----------



## Tatham (Sep 12, 2011)

I get that a lot from the first one. She a strange character and a bit of a sexual deviant behind closed doors. She a vampire, so enjoys teasing men, and women, with her immortality. I have this piece coloured also, using Photoshop. I'll throw in another too, one which I have only just recently finished.

As for anything more realistic, I'm afraid I have nothing to exhibit in that respect. I've always been a fan of fantasy and sci-fi, with a touch of horror and romance to spice it up.


----------



## Nacian (Sep 12, 2011)

Very nice....I am not sure I like the syringe..eeks..it looks painful.


----------



## Syren (Sep 12, 2011)

Very nice work Tatham.

You should look into ConceptArt.org, a great site for those who want to improve, share, etc. Great resources, great community.

Cheers, keep at it!

//Sy


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 15, 2011)

Congrats Tatham they all look impressive but the 3rd one down is my favorite with the slanted buildings.


----------

